# UK musician looking for work in Spain



## greenlifecharlie (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey. I'm Charlie. 

I currently live in the UK and I have been looking for a working opportunity in Spain. Either as a musician or any kind of general work. Major downside at the moment is my Spanish is pretty poor , although I am starting to work on that.

I have been thinking that there might be summer work available in the multiple caravan resorts around coastal Spain and have been starting to email some who it seems to be popular with British holidaymakers or ex-pats. 

I have friends who have done this in Portugal. But i know less Portuguese than I do Spanish.

So, basically. Am i wasting my time trying to find summer work or is there opportunities in Spanish caravan resorts for workers? Is there anywhere you guys who live there can recommend? Personally I think I need to be there and do the footwork and go round and ask, with guitar in hand . But I am happy to do cleaning work or whatever it takes really.

I was in Javea and the caravan park there seemed very big and busy even in November. This is what got me thinking.

Reason for wanting to move? I am at a crossroads in my life and I feel the UK has nothing to offer on a work and personal level. So I have always wanted to travel and this to me seems a great way to earn as I live.

So i guess advice please. The summer is starting and I would like to be a part of it if I can.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are many musicians in Spain trying to do what you would like to do. Some are successful , many are not. Many folk around here play for the fun of it and depending on the venue might get a free drink and sometimes a meal. Lots of street musicians too, although around here it is illegal. Obviously I have no idea how good you are but you will have to be pretty special if you want to earn enough to pay for a roof over your head and food etc. My guess is that you need to make a few research trips over here - with guitar in hand - and see what you can find out before making any decisions. Good luck!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This thread might help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/413977-long-term-residential-rentals.html


----------



## greenlifecharlie (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks. I knew that it wouldnt easy to get music jobs thats why i have been concentrating on getting a job of any description. then i when im there i can see if there are any places that have one man acts or bands or whatever it is they put on. Certainly the places i have seen in the past tend to have some paid regular gigs on Fri/Sat/Sun nights and then the rest would be free events. Couple of musician friends were lucky enough to score residencies in various places over the years and so i know these kind of gigs do exist. But for now a job that pays something would be nice.


----------



## greenlifecharlie (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks for the link. Seems like the recession in Spain has hit the entertainments industry just as it did over in UK. Might worth a rethink then.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There are a couple of really good restaurants near us where the food is excellent but dining there is spoilt by the appearance mid-evening of a 'singer/guitarist' dressed in what he imagines to be sixteenth/seventeenth century troubadour costume -at least I think it's what it's meant to be. The ceilings are low and his voice is extremely powerful and drowns out conversation.
This annoys me to the point that I once politely told the proprietor that I came to his restaurant to eat and that if I wanted to hear music I'd go to a concert-hall.
I'm not against background music when I eat but having your ears battered with appalling renditions of 'Volare', ' La Bamba' or 'Viva Espana' is something I could do without.
However...I would really appreciate some quiet but audible background live music, not the usual trite repertoire either, so maybe a movement should be launched to replace these so-called entertainers with something a little more skilled, tuneful and gentle on the ears...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You'd probably make more money busking to be honest - if you can find the right spot. Most cities issue licences these days but certainly not everywhere. 

Years ago I went busking in France with a friend and the most profitable spot was the queue at the ice cream stall because all the kids pestered their mums for coins to give to the funny foreign people.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> There are a couple of really good restaurants near us where the food is excellent but dining there is spoilt by the appearance mid-evening of a 'singer/guitarist' dressed in what he imagines to be sixteenth/seventeenth century troubadour costume -at least I think it's what it's meant to be. The ceilings are low and his voice is extremely powerful and drowns out conversation.
> This annoys me to the point that I once politely told the proprietor that I came to his restaurant to eat and that if I wanted to hear music I'd go to a concert-hall.
> I'm not against background music when I eat but having your ears battered with appalling renditions of 'Volare', ' La Bamba' or 'Viva Espana' is something I could do without.
> However...I would really appreciate some quiet but audible background live music, not the usual trite repertoire either, so maybe a movement should be launched to replace these so-called entertainers with something a little more skilled, tuneful and gentle on the ears...


Are you sure you didn't write the Posthumous Expat books that Tamara recommended on the Books thread? This post could come straight from those pages!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Most of the musos I know in Spain either make a bit of money by hosting open mike nights (40€ a night if they get the punters in), or they are retired and play at said open mike nights - for a free drink, its their hobby. In fact a lot of musicians go over simply to play when they can cos its their hobby - my husband included!! We have a friend who was very successful behind the scenes in music in the 80s and he spends his winters in Nerja, just to play and be with other musos

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> There are a couple of really good restaurants near us where the food is excellent but dining there is spoilt by the appearance mid-evening of a 'singer/guitarist' dressed in what he imagines to be sixteenth/seventeenth century troubadour costume -at least I think it's what it's meant to be. The ceilings are low and his voice is extremely powerful and drowns out conversation.
> This annoys me to the point that I once politely told the proprietor that I came to his restaurant to eat and that if I wanted to hear music I'd go to a concert-hall.
> I'm not against background music when I eat but having your ears battered with appalling renditions of 'Volare', ' La Bamba' or 'Viva Espana' is something I could do without.
> However...I would really appreciate some quiet but audible background live music, not the usual trite repertoire either, so maybe a movement should be launched to replace these so-called entertainers with something a little more skilled, tuneful and gentle on the ears...


There's an Italian restaurant we usually visit when we're in Sevilla (San Marco, some of you may know it, it's in a building which was once Moorish baths and beautifully restored) - they have a classical guitarist playing most nights and I do enjoy that. Otherwise I'm in full agreement with you on the subject of "entertainment" in restaurants.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> There's an Italian restaurant we usually visit when we're in Sevilla (San Marco, some of you may know it, it's in a building which was once Moorish baths and beautifully restored) - they have a classical guitarist playing most nights and I do enjoy that. Otherwise I'm in full agreement with you on the subject of "entertainment" in restaurants.


You're in the Nerja (ish) region Lynn, have you come across the "famous" Jonny unplugged??? He's probably the only so called successful musician I know of in that area?? oh and mama paula

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you sure you didn't write the Posthumous Expat books that Tamara recommended on the Books thread? This post could come straight from those pages!



Ah well, I'm obviously not the only grumpy old biddy, then...

No, haven't seen those books, will look now!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Never play while they're still eating......... 'cos sometimes people end up on the floor covered in lasagne


Doggy


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

greenlifecharlie said:


> Hey. I'm Charlie.
> 
> I currently live in the UK and I have been looking for a working opportunity in Spain. Either as a musician or any kind of general work. Major downside at the moment is my Spanish is pretty poor , although I am starting to work on that.
> 
> ...


If you learn Spanish, somewhere like Madrid (September thru to June) would be a good place to search out gigs. I know of several venues that have music nights once a week or fortnight, to bring in the punters. Build up your friends' network (on Facebook or wherever) and make sure you draw a crowd, and the pub/bar owners will then chase you.


----------



## Jack25864 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Charlie just reading your topic I'm a drummer and I'm looking for work in Spain in a band I've a varied taste in music jazz funk blues and soft rock if your interested in getting a band together or joining a band keep in touc... Jack


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jojo said:


> You're in the Nerja (ish) region Lynn, have you come across the "famous" Jonny unplugged??? He's probably the only so called successful musician I know of in that area?? oh and mama paula
> 
> Jo xxx


Didn't see this at the time, Jo, sorry. No, have never heard of either of them, obviously I don't get out enough!

Apart from concerts at our local theatre and the Contemporary Arts Centre (saw the brilliant Lito Blues Band there last year), the only places we go to for live music really are the Tanit Beach Club in Torre del Mar and occasionally the Racing Club just outside Torrox Costa. Nerja is a bit difficult for us to get to things in the evening without a car as the last bus back to TDM is at 21.45 and taxis make it an expensive night out.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You might consider researching the southern resorts of the larger Canary Islands, year round tourist season.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Didn't see this at the time, Jo, sorry. No, have never heard of either of them, obviously I don't get out enough!
> 
> Apart from concerts at our local theatre and the Contemporary Arts Centre (saw the brilliant Lito Blues Band there last year), the only places we go to for live music really are the Tanit Beach Club in Torre del Mar and occasionally the Racing Club just outside Torrox Costa. Nerja is a bit difficult for us to get to things in the evening without a car as the last bus back to TDM is at 21.45 and taxis make it an expensive night out.


The Racing Club in Axarquia, I used to go there a lot - nearly every Sunday afternoon. Friends of mine used to run an open mic thing.

There really isnt much paid music work in that area though, its mostly hobby and open mic stuff. Like I say, Jonny Unplugged is the only one I know who manages to scrape a living - and he now lives with his mum to save on rent lol

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> You might consider researching the southern resorts of the larger Canary Islands, year round tourist season.


That's where I would go if I wanted to do Spain again which I don't (not as a musician anyway).

We can get three times as much money doing gigs in the UK than we could get in Spain and the gigs are half as long.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If your forename is Rod, Paul, Elvis, with surnames Stewart, McCartney, Presley respectively or if you perform under names like Bono, Adele, then you have a chance. But, if you're plain ol' Charlie the journeyman musician (even with Spanish) you might eke out some sort of survival, but get over it, you'll never be asked for an autograph.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jojo said:


> You're in the Nerja (ish) region Lynn, have you come across the "famous" Jonny unplugged??? He's probably the only so called successful musician I know of in that area?? oh and mama paula
> 
> Jo xxx







Mama Paula Blues Band Live On Spanish TV
I Put A Spell On You

She has certaibly got a good following on the CDS.First saw her a long,long time ago.Also she is one hell of a good cook.She worked for some friends of ours in The Bistro in Fuengirola.Also Jo, you for got to mention Andy Claridge and Mell Williams but the musicians that are making a living have been here many,many years and have good reputations and good followings. sb


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My favourite: at Club Nautico Estepona


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This from their CD 'La Magia del Momento'. Can't find a live recording but it's just beautiful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

'Al Andalus' Ziriab is a group made up of different musicians that play in the West of Andalucia and Portugal. I'd love to see them live again, meanwhile have their music on my IPod for dogwalking..


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

A nice interview with Mel Williams,but when I think back when we first saw him at Bikini Beach the amount of people that used to follow him holiday makers and locals alike.Not everybody's cup of tea but certainly brought a lot of pleasure to the people who do like him but you will always get the BSM's who find something wrong and have a whinge.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

soulboy said:


> https://youtu.be/dB1lao8IALQ
> 
> A nice interview with Mel Williams,but when I think back when we first saw him at Bikini Beach the amount of people that used to follow him holiday makers and locals alike.Not everybody's cup of tea but certainly brought a lot of pleasure to the people who do like him but you will always get the BSM's who find something wrong and have a whinge.


Sorry to be so superficial, but that interview just makes me think _*sunscreeeeeeen!!!!*_


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to be so superficial, but that interview just makes me think _*sunscreeeeeeen!!!!*_


In some respects I understand your comment PW but you had to see him years ago to see the following he had and he must have done something right to still be here all the years later so it shows that some musicians have come to Spain and made a go of it.Perhaps you could offer some advice to the OP about finding work as a musician although I would say today is a damn site harder than when we came to live here 21years ago next month.Respect.SB.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

soulboy said:


> In some respects I understand your comment PW but you had to see him years ago to see the following he had and he must have done something right to still be here all the years later so it shows that some musicians have come to Spain and made a go of it.Perhaps you could offer some advice to the OP about finding work as a musician although I would say today is a damn site harder than when we came to live here 21years ago next month.Respect.SB.


Nothing to add.
I know a Spaniard who has made his living (just about) from playing in a blues band in Madrid, and an English man who plays bluegrass in his free time and gets a few gigs a year (maybe 8-10) in the city. That's about it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There seems to be quite a few musicians along the Costas who do 'tribute' acts. Great if you like listening to people emulating singers you might not have appreciated in the flesh, so to speak... But these acts seem very popular and I guess bring in the crowds.
I prefer the kind of fusion played by the likes of Ziriab but way back when I was a regular at the legendary Hound Dog Club at the Fishmongers Arms, Wood Green, London. I saw George Melly and the great Gene Vincent...those were the days.
There seem to be quite a few small jazz, flamenco and blues clubs around here with home-grown local groups. I'm guessing the best way the OP or any aspiring musician to find work is to go around the clubs, guitar or whatever in hand, and show what they can do, as I believe Jo suggested.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The other thing you may need to know is that venues now in general want the correct paperwork to be able to pay. Gone are the days of "cash-in-hand" . The want NIF numbers and proper invoices apparently

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A really good band around here just now are called Mentally Skad. They are so good.... but definitely not a Spanish sound. We've seen them many times and what they do is great...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> A really good band around here just now are called Mentally Skad. They are so good....







Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

not their best!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We just happens to be good friends with the lead singer's daughter who is the chief nurse at our local vet...


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

thrax said:


> We just happens to be good friends with the lead singer's daughter who is the chief nurse at our local vet...


The sax needs to spend more time learning how to play a twelve bar. Not just a series of notes that in no way fit in with the rhythm of the number being played.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Another band that plays around the Malaga region who's musicians are made up of different nationalities.Again won't be to everybody's taste.First saw them a couple of years ago at Teatro Echegaray in Malaga and they certainly know how to put on a good show.I think if the OP is serious about his music he shoud have a search for agents and it's possible they might be able to help.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It certainly can be done.

In my first job in Spain (call centre) I met an expat guy who's aim was to be a professional musician, and he worked very hard to acheive it.

Today he is still in Spain and is in several respected Spanish bands and makes his living entirely from music. 

I must say though, that he is exceptionally good at his job (not like some of the examples posted above!!!)


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a busy live music scene in Malaga / Torremolinos / Benalmadena / Feungirola. Lots of different styles from funk to ska to rock etc. I have seen dozens of decent live bands at various small to medium venues. In fact in Fuengirola its rare for a band not to be playing somewhere at the weekend (during the week in the busy season). You start to recognize the bands so some of them seem to have regular spots on different evenings at various bars. I have heard of mentally ska'd, never seen them. I've seen Free Soul Band, not my cup of tea. I certainly wouldn't have thought mama paula was the only one making a go of it! I could be wrong. A lot of the bands are Spanish (all play mostly UK / American covers) some have International members. I love the fact that the Costa de Sol has such an active live music scene (especially ska & rock).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Any Americana or C&W? I once heard an announcer on Canal Sur mention that there was a "brue glass" band on somewhere ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Any Americana or C&W? I once heard an announcer on Canal Sur mention that there was a "brue glass" band on somewhere ...


A few years ago there was a mercado medieval in our barrio and a group of musicians were playing right outside our house. We let them change into their costumes inside and use our bathroom, and got quite friendly. One of them (a guy from California whose day job was playing the viola in the Spanish National Orchestra based in Madrid) gave us a CD of the bluegrass band he also played in, it was really good although not normally my taste in music and a bit strange hearing the lyrics in Spanish. If I can find the CD I'll post the name of the band in case anyone has come across them


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

OH found the CD for me, they were called The Rocky Mountain Band and the viola player's name was Greg Salazar. Can't find any Youtube clips though.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it Bruce Larson and The Rocky Mountain Band?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Is it Bruce Larson and The Rocky Mountain Band?


Well I did find them online but they don't seem to be Spanish, so I think that must be another one with a similar name.


----------



## James Middleton (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes there are a few Britt Musicians out in Spain and who can blame them 
for the weather but most are below average 

There are a few professing to be song writers but to be frank 99 per cent havent got 
a clue as to what makes a great song

Best Wishes but keep it all in perspective Spain is basically bankrupt and the laws are 
very dated, Some Britts have lost a lot of money paying over the real value  , only so see
the market dropping even further 
Jeff Middleton in France


----------

